# Goyard - Quality and Durability Discussion



## sparklywacky

Haven’t seen a thread about this topic so I figured we should have a discussion about it. 

How have your Goyard bags held up? Have you had any quality issues? Are you happy with Goyard’s repair service?


----------



## PamW

I love my Goyard bag, wallet & pouch. They wear like iron, and you don’t have to worry about wearing your bag if it’s raining. I’ve never needed a repair so can’t comment.


----------



## MrGoyard

Goyard craftsmanship is impeccable, comparable to Hermès in my opinion. The print will show wear overtime, it can fade and lose some of its dots, especially in areas were there is a lot of rubbing. I personally do not mind it too much, it adds character and gives the bag a historical look (like the old trunks). 

I never had any other issues with one of my items.


----------



## Swanky

No complaints here at all, love all my pieces!  I have no fading or issues of any kind.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Love Goyard!! I have a few dots faded away on my oldest bag, but nothing major at all.  One bag is painted with initials and stripes - no signs of wear to the paint.  Still beautiful years later.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I have two SL (one small and one large) and haven’t had any issues. I‘ve had them for about 6 years now and they still look brand new.


----------



## forumnewbie

Amazing quality with my tote bag and card holder ..it’s been 4 years and I don’t see any wear,they are as good as new..I haven’t had any repair done so cannot comment on that..


----------



## SDC2003

Depends on which bag IMO. My Saint Louis straps cracked after a few months. I have a senat and while the print has worn well, it’s gotten stretched out noticeably from being stuffed. I’ve owned it a few months. I have not had that issue with leather pouches. I also don’t think goyard is anywhere near comparable to hermes based on these limited experiences. As for after service IMO it’s awful. Don’t expect any complimentary services for cracked handles.


----------



## kitty nyc

I love my Goyard items but did notice the leather piping on the corners of my cap verts showed wear very quickly, within the first weeks of daily wear. Everything else still looks new after 2 years, just the piping.


----------



## Swanky

SDC2003 said:


> Depends on which bag IMO. My Saint Louis straps cracked after a few months. I have a senat and while the print has worn well, it’s gotten stretched out noticeably from being stuffed. I’ve owned it a few months. I have not had that issue with leather pouches. I also don’t think goyard is anywhere near comparable to hermes based on these limited experiences. As for after service IMO it’s awful. Don’t expect any complimentary services for cracked handles.


How old is the ST?  

I can understand streching if you’re overstuffing anything.

I can’t compare Goyard to Hermes or Chanel or other luxury leather designers, it’s canvas. I think it’s higher quality than LV (I own both) but that’s about the only other brand I can really compare.


----------



## sparklywacky

I was offered an orange Cap Vert by my SA at Bergdorf but I didn’t buy it because there was a lot of wrinkling/creases on the leather trimming by the zipper upon closer inspection. It seems like it’s a common issue because some posters in the Cap Vert thread have encountered the same problem with their brand new Cap Verts.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

the glazing on the handles of both St Louis (2012, 2016) cracked, which I don’t mind. But on one (navy) the glazing also started melting after 4 years and colouring my skin and clothes. So I had the handles replaced in the Paris store. It was free as the glazing was considered defective. Took only 2 weeks. The new glazing is so thin it cannot possibly crack.

I also have tiny (1-2mm) holes in the corners of my St Louis GM. Since I wore it a lot I don’t mind.

My card holder that I used as a wallet for 3 years straight still looks pristine apart from a little stretching. But I always put it in a bag, never wear it in the pockets of pants like the gents would usually do.

I’m very happy with the brand, quality  and after sales service. I do understand some people are frustrated as Goyard seems to not answer emails let alone social media messages. But luckily I always got what I wanted.


----------



## SDC2003

Swanky said:


> How old is the ST?
> 
> I can understand streching if you’re overstuffing anything.
> 
> I can’t compare Goyard to Hermes or Chanel or other luxury leather designers, it’s canvas. I think it’s higher quality than LV (I own both) but that’s about the only other brand I can really compare.


I noted time frames of ownership on my post for both.


----------



## Swanky

@*SDC2003* you said the straps cracked after a few months, not when you bought it   I asked because I haven't heard that happen in the past few years.  The boutique told me a few years ago there's no longer an issue but it typically happened to those who used the bag as a workhorse (like carried computers), it was made to carry light items.  I don't own one so I asked out of pure curiosity!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Swanky said:


> @*SDC2003* you said the straps cracked after a few months, not when you bought it   I asked because I haven't heard that happen in the past few years.  The boutique told me a few years ago there's no longer an issue but it typically happened to those who used the bag as a workhorse (like carried computers), it was made to carry light items.  I don't own one so I asked out of pure curiosity!



I’m not SDC2003, but have St Louis with both the old, cracking and new handles. The new glazing is so thin it can’t crack IMO. To be honest the old one was so thick the handles felt more rounded and comfortable when carrying them. The new ones feel sharp around the edges and dig into the hands more than the old ones. I still have the old type on my white St Louis PM bought in 2012 and hope it never melts. I really prefer the old handle glazing.


----------



## SDC2003

Swanky said:


> @*SDC2003* you said the straps cracked after a few months, not when you bought it   I asked because I haven't heard that happen in the past few years.  The boutique told me a few years ago there's no longer an issue but it typically happened to those who used the bag as a workhorse (like carried computers), it was made to carry light items.  I don't own one so I asked out of pure curiosity!



it’s funny you say that bc when I bought mine a few years ago that’s what the sa told me but no that wasn’t the case. Also I never carried anything heavy in it. It would be at the most a wallet phone and a scarf. The customer service repeatedly told me there was no cracking and that the handles were fine. They wouldn’t admit to any issues but we were able to resolve my complaints. I’ll never buy another Saint Louis or any goyard with thin leather straps ever again. I know I’m not the only one who has been disappointed. Just hop on YouTube or look through this forum. Even if the straps may have changed recently I’m still doubtful they are sturdy. They say it’s meant to be a beach bag but it’s a poorly crafted one IMO. Shouldn’t a beach bag be sturdy enough to carry towels some water and sunblock and other items needed for the beach - maybe wallet, sunglasses and phone? Even a grocery reusable bag holds up better than a St. Louis.


----------



## nilin_

I have noticed some signs of cracking on my Artois MM straps, which I used to use as a workhorse to carry my very heavy laptop, water bottle, etc... The leather corners on the bottom of the bag have also suffered from wear/tear with scuffing. I do not baby this bag. There's a recommendation that you shouldn't carry heavy things in the bag which I wish we could but I guess that's just not what it was made for. At most I will only put a water bottle inside as the heaviest item now.

Apart from that, the print has held up superbly.


----------



## sparklywacky

I got offered another cap vert with creases yet again! I guess this is normal for cap verts? I didn’t take it though because I’m super picky lol.


----------



## DeryaHm

I have two SL. The first one is so awful. It looked like it had been run over by a car after only a month or two of use. I've been lucky enough not to have major color transfers on other bags, but this has awful color transfer/smear on both sides. I was so annoyed I never did take it back to the flagship. At the time I felt some social pressure just to have one because everyone did so I got another in a different, darker color. The canvas is flimsy and is starting to show some wear but nothing like the totally trashed other one, which has lost its shape and is just a total disaster. I would post a horror picture but am at my place on the West Coast and the bag is back in the city. I am not really an LV fan, but 15+ years ago at least ended up w a Mon Monogram Neverfull that I'm pretty sure actually could be run over by a car and would still look fine.

I prefer the look of Goyard, but tbh think the SL should be considered almost a disposable bag and purchased accordingly. Hard pressed to think of any other lines whose entry level pieces are this bad ime. I do hear other pieces are better, but I don't plan to find out for myself. If I bought dupes I'd be sorely tempted to do that instead next time, but when the darker colored one wears out the most likely scenario is that I'll replace it with another SL, but with the understanding that it will only last a couple of seasons. I baby some bags, but to me a tote or crossbody needs to be a total workhorse, so I advise people to steer clear of Goyard if it's a splurge.


----------



## Lwy

I would love to know the durability of the Belvedere PM. I know the leather strap used as the fastening is definitely prone to creases, but how is it holding up so far? Does it deteriorate quickly due to the constant closure? Any other issues you're noticing?


----------



## sparklywacky

Safa said:


> I have two SL. The first one is so awful. It looked like it had been run over by a car after only a month or two of use. I've been lucky enough not to have major color transfers on other bags, but this has awful color transfer/smear on both sides. I was so annoyed I never did take it back to the flagship. At the time I felt some social pressure just to have one because everyone did so I got another in a different, darker color. The canvas is flimsy and is starting to show some wear but nothing like the totally trashed other one, which has lost its shape and is just a total disaster. I would post a horror picture but am at my place on the West Coast and the bag is back in the city. I am not really an LV fan, but 15+ years ago at least ended up w a Mon Monogram Neverfull that I'm pretty sure actually could be run over by a car and would still look fine.
> 
> I prefer the look of Goyard, but tbh think the SL should be considered almost a disposable bag and purchased accordingly. Hard pressed to think of any other lines whose entry level pieces are this bad ime. I do hear other pieces are better, but I don't plan to find out for myself. If I bought dupes I'd be sorely tempted to do that instead next time, but when the darker colored one wears out the most likely scenario is that I'll replace it with another SL, but with the understanding that it will only last a couple of seasons. I baby some bags, but to me a tote or crossbody needs to be a total workhorse, so I advise people to steer clear of Goyard if it's a splurge.


So sorry to hear about your SLs. Would love to see the first one, sounds like the a nightmare!


----------



## DeryaHm

sparklywacky said:


> So sorry to hear about your SLs. Would love to see the first one, sounds like the a nightmare!



I am not in the same place it is now but will try to send some pictures when I am


----------



## AlexS7624

New poster here. I've always admired Goyard from afar and finally purchased my first piece. It's brand new, but the Goyard print looks off in some parts. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Stregahorn

Lwy said:


> I would love to know the durability of the Belvedere PM. I know the leather strap used as the fastening is definitely prone to creases, but how is it holding up so far? Does it deteriorate quickly due to the constant closure? Any other issues you're noticing?



I have a Belvedere MM (so same closure as the PM, just a bit larger), and not seeing anything egregious, and this is one of my most used bags.


----------



## sparklywacky

AlexS7624 said:


> New poster here. I've always admired Goyard from afar and finally purchased my first piece. It's brand new, but the Goyard print looks off in some parts. Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327039
> View attachment 5327041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327040


This seems normal since Goyard canvases are painted with stencils, I believe, so it’s not ever going to be “perfect”.


----------



## cap4life

AlexS7624 said:


> New poster here. I've always admired Goyard from afar and finally purchased my first piece. It's brand new, but the Goyard print looks off in some parts. Would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327039
> View attachment 5327041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327040


I don’t think this is anything to worry about. The pattern will be uneven in some places.


----------



## Chaliya

IMHO Godard has terrible quality

I never heard anyone complaining about having HOLES in their Louis Vuitton Canvas bags, ever

I have a lot of LV and all these items wear like iron.

My Godard SL tote had holes after 1 year of moderate use, as the canvas is so so thin & flimsy


----------



## Serenata

I've used my Saint Louis GM pretty frequently this past year as a daily work bag (laptop included) and as a travel companion. She's held up impressively well with no wear and tear that I can notice, and this is with me periodically checking the corners and handles too. 

I've had a few scares where I thought I scuffed a corner or accidently stepped on a handle on my tile floor, but so far it still looks like new. I don't necessarily baby my bags, but I try to be conscious of how I handle and place them. Still as happy as the day I got her.


----------



## bags to die for

I have used my PM SL non stop for a couple of years and noticed some peeling on the straps.  I paid for the straps replaced. Then in another year or so noticed the corners started getting holes. I then had the corners reinforced and while doing that, Goyard changed the straps without charging me. Have to say that I'm still using it non stop and love it. The initials painted on has been flaking away though and Goyard said they couldn't repaint.

The next SL I get I will just get the corners reinforced immediately!

In comparing to Hermes, I had a canvas Garden Party and that also developed holes where the canvas folded so I wasn't surprised about Goyard.


----------



## megs0927

I’ve also had LV canvas get holes. I’ll take Goyard canvas any day over LV. Artois canvas is much sturdier than the SL but I really like both depending on what you are using the bag for


----------



## andi

I have a GM St. Louis that is really worn, has holes at corners.  I would like to get this fixed.  Im pretty sure they patch the corners which is fine.  It also needs to be cleaned.  Anyone have any luck getting a Goyard repaired?  Goyard has declined to do the repair.  I just want to be able to send it out, get it done and back.


----------



## sparklywacky

I’m thinking of getting a St Louis XXL (the biggest size lol). I need it for traveling as an extra bag and will keep it folded in luggage when not in use.

Do you all fold your St Louis totes? How does it hold up if you fold it?


----------



## earthygirl

I haven’t had any issues with any of my St. Louis totes. No fading of the canvas,no  cracking of the straps or wear to corners.  I use these totes quite frequently, but I don’t carry heavy items in them and I use an organizer to help distribute weight evenly.  I would not use this tote to carry my laptop around and I wouldn’t overstuff it.  As long as you don’t use it as a workhorse bag, it should look as good as new for many years!


----------



## goleafsgo9090

Hi - has anyone purchased a St. Pierre wallet? any thoughts on quality? 

I purchased a wallet on Saturday, and the wallet has barely left my back pocket and its already seeing signs of wear and tear?? how soft is this leather? I've had LV, Gucci, FLP wallets and have never seen such soft leather. In addition to the wear and tear, there seems to be some colour transfer from my denim jeans onto the white on the wallet (see photos).

Are these wallets really this weak? I shudder at the thought of what this wallet will look like in 3 months, let alone 3 days.

What about denim transfer? I almost exclusively wear jeans - my denim doesn't rub off on my white leather car seats, but it is already rubbing off on the wallet.

Help!


----------



## sparklywacky

goleafsgo9090 said:


> Hi - has anyone purchased a St. Pierre wallet? any thoughts on quality?
> 
> I purchased a wallet on Saturday, and the wallet has barely left my back pocket and its already seeing signs of wear and tear?? how soft is this leather? I've had LV, Gucci, FLP wallets and have never seen such soft leather. In addition to the wear and tear, there seems to be some colour transfer from my denim jeans onto the white on the wallet (see photos).
> 
> Are these wallets really this weak? I shudder at the thought of what this wallet will look like in 3 months, let alone 3 days.
> 
> What about denim transfer? I almost exclusively wear jeans - my denim doesn't rub off on my white leather car seats, but it is already rubbing off on the wallet.
> 
> Help!
> 
> View attachment 5385152
> View attachment 5385153
> View attachment 5385154


Yikes that looks bad, most especially if you just got it last weekend. Sorry this happened. The leather looks like it melted - similar problem for the St Louis leather handles.

Try to contact Goyard and see if they can exchange it.


----------



## Swanky

I’d return it. None of my items show any wear and I carry one daily and I don’t baby anything. That looks defective imo.


----------



## goleafsgo9090

Swanky said:


> I’d return it. None of my items show any wear and I carry one daily and I don’t baby anything. That looks defective imo.



How does your wallet deal with denim? more than the wear - I'm concerned about the denim rubbing off and turning this wallet blue


----------



## Swanky

I don’t carry a Goyard wallet, sorry for the confusion! 
I carry my Anjou daily, I literally throw it around and it still looks brand new. None of my pieces show wear, so I feel like yours might be defective. 



goleafsgo9090 said:


> How does your wallet deal with denim? more than the wear - I'm concerned about the denim rubbing off and turning this wallet blue


----------



## Stregahorn

My very first Goyard just had its first issue.  It is 7 years old, and a discontinued St. Jeanne.  I am going to take it to the store here in New York and see if repair is possible.  It isn't bad, and I can completely understand how it happened.  So, in other words, 7 years in, I had my first issue.


----------



## sparklywacky

Stregahorn said:


> My very first Goyard just had its first issue.  It is 7 years old, and a discontinued St. Jeanne.  I am going to take it to the store here in New York and see if repair is possible.  It isn't bad, and I can completely understand how it happened.  So, in other words, 7 years in, I had my first issue.


What happened to your bag if you don’t mind me asking?

Hopefully they could repair it. I was just at the NYC boutique last Friday and was so frustrated with the service. The SAs were rude and awful and I felt like I was shopping at Walmart with the kind of service they provided. There’s also a long wait outside so try to come in earlier if you can.


----------



## Swanky

Wow, I’m sorry to hear that about the service. I’ve only been to 2 boutiques (Dallas and Beverly Hills) and had the friendliest service in both stores!


----------



## sparklywacky

Swanky said:


> Wow, I’m sorry to hear that about the service. I’ve only been to 2 boutiques (Dallas and Beverly Hills) and had the friendliest service in both stores!


It’s all good! 

Although I couldn’t help but look at reviews of the NYC boutique online and they have a lot of negative reviews - similar experiences with mine. 

The Goyard at Bergdorf Goodman has better service, but I don’t think they handle repairs there.


----------



## Itinerantd

Can anyone comment on ease of cleaning the yellow color or white color leather trim? I went to a Goyard store and saw the light color bags on the shelf were already dirty on the bottom. Thanks!


----------



## sparklywacky

Has anyone customized their bags with silver or gold stripes/initials? I’ve been thinking of getting an all black St Louis customized with silver stripes… but a little bit worried about the quality of paint…


----------



## toujours*chic

earthygirl said:


> I haven’t had any issues with any of my St. Louis totes. No fading of the canvas,no  cracking of the straps or wear to corners.  I use these totes quite frequently, but I don’t carry heavy items in them and I use an organizer to help distribute weight evenly.  I would not use this tote to carry my laptop around and I wouldn’t overstuff it.  As long as you don’t use it as a workhorse bag, it should look as good as new for many years!


I do not have a St. Louis or any Goyard.... yet but my next bag purchase will be a St. L. From what I can tell, these bags are not meant to be workhorses as you mention and knocked about. The ones I have seen in the field around town are usually used as shoppers to carry basics and maybe a sweater or scarf. The organizer to evenly distribute weight is a great idea. I have several Neverfulls so the Goyard will fill a different niche. Thank you for mentioning that the bag will look good a long time if cared for properly- my reluctance to buy in the past was based on comments about splitting, cracking, and peeling straps- from what I can tell, these issues may have been fixed. Now which color to choose!


----------



## a_b_c

sparklywacky said:


> Has anyone customized their bags with silver or gold stripes/initials? I’ve been thinking of getting an all black St Louis customized with silver stripes… but a little bit worried about the quality of paint…


I got mine done at the SF boutique and I just say, the finished product is excellent and looks as good as day one (I ordered last summer and received around Septembe).  The only downside is the price, the metallics are significantly more expensive but in the end worth it.


----------



## sparklywacky

a_b_c said:


> I got mine done at the SF boutique and I just say, the finished product is excellent and looks as good as day one (I ordered last summer and received around Septembe).  The only downside is the price, the metallics are significantly more expensive but in the end worth it.


Thank you! Would love to see yours if you don’t mind sharing. And yes, I hate that the metallics are double the price of regular colors. Lol.


----------



## Aidzzzter

@sparklywacky I live the Philippines and there is no Goyard store here. And even if there was, considering how high the taxes here are, it still would be more practical to purchase from personal shoppers on Instagram.

*QUICK STORY:*
I have been wanting to buy a designer bag for as long as I can remember. But since I’m not rich, I knew that I had to save up for a it. And so I did. I set aside a portion of my salary for almost two years. I initially planned on buying something from Louis Vuitton, but then I read a lot of complaints about their declining quality/craftsmanship (piping issues, uneven flaps and bag edges, etc.), so I opted to go for Goyard. Thankfully, I have a family friend who lives just an hour or so outside of London. She purchased my Belvédère PM (green) at the Mayfair store in London in early January 2022, but due to logistics, I was only able to receive my bag around early May 2022.

Fast forward to today, even if my Belvédère PM is only a few months old and has only been used 15 times or less, the stitches in the backside of the flap (the one right above the back pocket) have started to fray and come undone. I was heartbroken when I saw it. I’ve only been putting two things in the bag’s back pocket - my iPhone 11 and/or a handkerchief (because it’s almost always summer all year long where I’m from), so I can’t for the life of me, figure out why the stitches ended up fraying as they did. Although I don’t baby the bag, I also don’t recklessly use it as if it costs nothing.

I’m currently in contact with Goyard on fixing the issue, but I have made it very clear to them that I refuse to pay any more than I already have for the poorly-made bag they sold to me.

I am so disappointed in Goyard and might not purchase from them anymore.


----------



## yoshikitty

Aidzzzter said:


> @sparklywacky I live the Philippines and there is no Goyard store here. And even if there was, considering how high the taxes here are, it still would be more practical to purchase from personal shoppers on Instagram.
> 
> *QUICK STORY:*
> I have been wanting to buy a designer bag for as long as I can remember. But since I’m not rich, I knew that I had to save up for a it. And so I did. I set aside a portion of my salary for almost two years. I initially planned on buying something from Louis Vuitton, but then I read a lot of complaints about their declining quality/craftsmanship (piping issues, uneven flaps and bag edges, etc.), so I opted to go for Goyard. Thankfully, I have a family friend who lives just an hour or so outside of London. She purchased my Belvédère PM (green) at the Mayfair store in London in early January 2022, but due to logistics, I was only able to receive my bag around early May 2022.
> 
> Fast forward to today, even if my Belvédère PM is only a few months old and has only been used 15 times or less, the stitches in the backside of the flap (the one right above the back pocket) have started to fray and come undone. I was heartbroken when I saw it. I’ve only been putting two things in the bag’s back pocket - my iPhone 11 and/or a handkerchief (because it’s almost always summer all year long where I’m from), so I can’t for the life of me, figure out why the stitches ended up fraying as they did. Although I don’t baby the bag, I also don’t recklessly use it as if it costs nothing.
> 
> I’m currently in contact with Goyard on fixing the issue, but I have made it very clear to them that I refuse to pay any more than I already have for the poorly-made bag they sold to me.
> 
> I am so disappointed in Goyard and might not purchase from them anymore.



Sorry to hear that you are having the problem. Can you please update us the reply from Goyard?


----------



## Aidzzzter

yoshikitty said:


> Sorry to hear that you are having the problem. Can you please update us the reply from Goyard?


Hey @yoshikitty! I’ve heard back from Goyard’s after-sales team, and so far, all they’ve been indirectly telling me is that if I wish to have my poorly made Belvédère PM repaired, it’s going to have to come out of my own pocket. And that only added to my disappointment.

I’m really torn right now. Part of me doesn’t enjoy seeing the poor stitching and wants it fixed, but a bigger part of me doesn’t want to waste any more of my hard-earned money on Goyard.

I just took some more photos and saw that more stitches are actually frayed in the inner part of the bag.


----------



## yoshikitty

Aidzzzter said:


> Hey @yoshikitty! I’ve heard back from Goyard’s after-sales team, and so far, all they’ve been indirectly telling me is that if I wish to have my poorly made Belvédère PM repaired, it’s going to have to come out of my own pocket. And that only added to my disappointment.
> 
> I’m really torn right now. Part of me doesn’t enjoy seeing the poor stitching and wants it fixed, but a bigger part of me doesn’t want to waste any more of my hard-earned money on Goyard.
> 
> I just took some more photos and saw that more stitches are actually frayed in the inner part of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5458463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5458527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5458544



Thanks for the update. I am really upset when I see the stitching.
What do you mean by 'indirectly' telling you that you need to pay for the repairs? Have you asked how much it's going to cost?
But, on the other side, it will be difficult for you to have the bag send back to London.
If I were you, I will check if there's any local luxury leather goods repair store to repair the bag.
I would not use the bag for the time being, I am afraid the stitching will get loose more and more.
Please give us an update.


----------



## yoshikitty

yoshikitty said:


> Thanks for the update. I am really upset when I see the stitching.
> What do you mean by 'indirectly' telling you that you need to pay for the repairs? Have you asked how much it's going to cost?
> But, on the other side, it will be difficult for you to have the bag send back to London.
> If I were you, I will check if there's any local luxury leather goods repair store to repair the bag.
> I would not use the bag for the time being, I am afraid the stitching will get loose more and more.
> Please give us an update.



Not sure what is the guarantee conditions from Goyard, just neglect my comment about finding a local repair store.


----------



## vmtz

Hi I am new to Goyard and thinking about getting either the varenne continental wallet or the cap vert crossbody bag. Which one is more durable? I am scared since I saw this thread people complaining about the leather having creases on the cap vert, but how about the varenne? Is the varenne way too small? Pros/cons? I just need something to fit my phone and card holder...


----------



## park56

Aidzzzter said:


> Hey @yoshikitty! I’ve heard back from Goyard’s after-sales team, and so far, all they’ve been indirectly telling me is that if I wish to have my poorly made Belvédère PM repaired, it’s going to have to come out of my own pocket. And that only added to my disappointment.
> 
> I’m really torn right now. Part of me doesn’t enjoy seeing the poor stitching and wants it fixed, but a bigger part of me doesn’t want to waste any more of my hard-earned money on Goyard.
> 
> I just took some more photos and saw that more stitches are actually frayed in the inner part of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5458463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5458527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5458544


That’s insane and unacceptable. I keep checking this thread because I so want a St Louis as an everyday beater but it seems like a terrible idea


----------



## Aidzzzter

yoshikitty said:


> Not sure what is the guarantee conditions from Goyard, just neglect my comment about finding a local repair store.


Hey @yoshikitty! I just read the email response from Goyard’s after-sales team, they’re offering me a complimentary touch up/repair that could take up to 4 weeks, which isn’t bad. I now just have to find a way to send the bag either to their Singapore or Hong Kong store. I feel nervous about shipping the bag via a courier as anything could happen to it. It might get lost or worse, stolen (I hope not!).

By the way folks, that whole thing I said about Goyard (their rep) indirectly telling me that if I wish to have my bag repaired it will have to come out of my own pocket, it was early on in the process of me sending a complaint about the poor stitching on my bag. I think Goyard really looked into my concern (I provided lots of photos of the bag from different angles) and saw that the stitching in the back part of the bag flap was really done poorly. I mean, it’s a few months old bag that’s only been used 15 times or less, so it doesn’t make sense for it to show that much wear and tear.


----------



## Swanky

vmtz said:


> Hi I am new to Goyard and thinking about getting either the varenne continental wallet or the cap vert crossbody bag. Which one is more durable? I am scared since I saw this thread people complaining about the leather having creases on the cap vert, but how about the varenne? Is the varenne way too small? Pros/cons? I just need something to fit my phone and card holder...



I have the Varenne and love it, I posted a reveal thread if you'd like to see.  It's basically a wallet on chain, it fits a phone and card holder, and I like to remove the strap and use it as a clutch as well.  
I've never had any quality issues with any of my pieces, I have 5 I think.


----------



## yoshikitty

Aidzzzter said:


> Hey @yoshikitty! I just read the email response from Goyard’s after-sales team, they’re offering me a complimentary touch up/repair that could take up to 4 weeks, which isn’t bad. I now just have to find a way to send the bag either to their Singapore or Hong Kong store. I feel nervous about shipping the bag via a courier as anything could happen to it. It might get lost or worse, stolen (I hope not!).
> 
> By the way folks, that whole thing I said about Goyard (their rep) indirectly telling me that if I wish to have my bag repaired it will have to come out of my own pocket, it was early on in the process of me sending a complaint about the poor stitching on my bag. I think Goyard really looked into my concern (I provided lots of photos of the bag from different angles) and saw that the stitching in the back part of the bag flap was really done poorly. I mean, it’s a few months old bag that’s only been used 15 times or less, so it doesn’t make sense for it to show that much wear and tear.


Good to hear about this! Your next step is to find out which location is better for you, and if you need to pay taxes when the bag return to you. Isn't Fedex or UPS has insurance to cover a certain amount??

I was thinking, when you wear the bag crossed body, it's the spot where it touches the belt area? Maybe the belt buckle caused this. 

I really hope that you will get the repaired bag soon!


----------



## tenshix

I have an old St Louis that used to be my daily work/travel/beater bag for years that’s in decent condition (no ripping/cracking/holes) but the paint pattern has faded/dulled due to all the contact use over the years. I inquired about a spa service since I believe Goyard used to be able to take them in and repaint the parts that have faded off but I was told *Goyard no longer does this service anymore*.

It’s quite disappointing to hear a luxury brand won’t take their own products for cleaning/spa since I wouldn’t trust just any leather repair to do the repainting on the pattern. Perhaps they did this as a way to prevent people from reselling their items but I would like my bags to age gracefully despite being well used. Now I’m wondering if I should baby my other Goyard items since I don’t want to have to replace them every 5-10 years.

I get that the faded pattern is part of that vintage patina look but if customers wish to pay money to give their bags a refresh to make them last longer I don’t know why they would deny clients of that. I hesitate to make another Goyard purchase now knowing I won’t be able to easily send them in for repair/services..


----------



## Swanky

None of mine are fading or anything but my Damier Azur neverful did on the corners. I imagine repainting would be very time intensive which would be costly for them.


----------



## tenshix

Swanky said:


> None of mine are fading or anything but my Damier Azur neverful did on the corners. I imagine repainting would be very time intensive which would be costly for them.



I agree I do think it would be costly, but there must be customers who wouldn’t mind to pay for the touch up cost. I wonder if they stopped doing it because repainting on top of a used Goyardine could result in peeling anyways..

I believe this particular bag faded more quickly as I moved to Asia at the time and the weather was constantly hot and humid, and it was being used daily for work and travel for a couple years. My other non-daily Goyard bags are still in great shape and color, so I just felt a little sad for my St Louis when I had it side by side with the others since it looked dull and old. I was really hoping to be able to freshen up this one a bit.


----------



## lalame

It the canvas exterior the same on all bags? Like are there some that have a coating, or some that might be different for whatever reason?


----------



## yoshikitty

lalame said:


> It the canvas exterior the same on all bags? Like are there some that have a coating, or some that might be different for whatever reason?


I have 3 different bags in 3 different colours bought within the past year. They all look the same.


----------



## Swanky

The exteriors of all mine are the same, from my Croisiere down to my Plumet. 
It seems some are finished, I’m guessing inside, to make the bag more structured or more pliable depending on the bags intended style.


----------



## earthygirl

No fading issues with any of mine. I have noticed that the initial look of the paint can vary a bit even on the same color bag. I think this is just a normal batch variation though.  If I did notice fading, I would be more inclined to sell and buy a new one than to restore it.


----------



## azngirl180

I bought two this year and have been using it alternately everyday. Both have gone thru the rain like literally got wet and i dont baby my bags. They look same, no issues so far.


----------



## Aidzzzter

UPDATE:

My Belvédère PM bag is already in Goyard’s Hong Kong store (that’s where the after-sales rep told me to send my bag.) Kenji, the after-sales associate who’s been assisting me the whole time, is so helpful and patient with me. I only had to pay the shipping fee and nothing else. They said it usually takes a month for the bag to get fixed. So happy that Goyard offered me the complimentary repair.

All I can do now is wait for the bag to be shipped back to me.


----------



## Bpick

Can someone tell me what is so special about the Goyard bags? Lancaster Paris makes a line of tote bags that look very much like the Goyard for way less money. I just don’t see that they are worth the price tag.


----------



## Swanky

Bpick said:


> Can someone tell me what is so special about the Goyard bags? Lancaster Paris makes a line of tote bags that look very much like the Goyard for way less money. I just don’t see that they are worth the price tag.



Although off topic, any brand is only worth what one is willing to pay for it imo 
 Goyard is a nearly 200 year old  (oldest leather goods company in business) trunks and leather brand from France, and up until relatively recent was actually hand painted. 
Their customization is still hand painted by artisans, and I believe you can still request special orders, they’re apparently entirely hand-made in the Goyard workshops in southern France.

I’ve never heard of them, but Lancaster looks to be inspired by Goyard imo.
Quick search shows Lancaster started in 1985 in Malaysia and has a ton of skus…with a catalog of more than 750 leather goods per season. Since its beginnings, 4000 original creations have been added to the brand's offer.


----------



## TraceySH

Swanky said:


> Although off topic, any brand is only worth what one is willing to pay for it imo
> Goyard is a nearly 200 year old  (oldest leather goods company in business) trunks and leather brand from France, and up until relatively recent was actually hand painted.
> Their customization is still hand painted by artisans, and I believe you can still request special orders, they’re apparently entirely hand-made in the Goyard workshops in southern France.
> 
> I’ve never heard of them, but Lancaster looks to be inspired by Goyard imo.
> Quick search shows Lancaster started in 1985 in Malaysia and has a ton of skus…with a catalog of more than 750 leather goods per season. Since its beginnings, 4000 original creations have been added to the brand's offer.


I think you mean Delvaux here for the oldest leather goods company in the world?


----------



## Swanky

TraceySH said:


> I think you mean Delvaux here for the oldest leather goods company in the world?


The company didn’t start as “Goyard” but was founded in 1792 under the eponymous name “House of Martin”. 
Honestly, close enough together  and I couldn’t care less who came first lol
My response is differentiating Goyard and Lancaster as the question was asked, Delvaux wasn’t compared.


----------



## TraceySH

Swanky said:


> The company didn’t start as “Goyard” but was founded in 1792 under the eponymous name “House of Martin”.
> Honestly, close enough together  and I couldn’t care less who came first lol
> My response is differentiating Goyard and Lancaster as the question was asked, Delvaux wasn’t compared.


Thanks for the info. Just was reading the thread and picked up on that inconsistency, but nothing to fret about. Clearly I love that Delvaux holds the title as I love that house!


----------



## withsriracha

I'd seen some of the prior discussion about color transfer with the St. Louis straps, and noted that Goyard had seemingly fixed the issue on a go-forward basis. I bought an Artois MM in fall 2017 and figured I was in the clear! I've carried it roughly 2-3x/week to work since then (and actually not at all in 2020 plus only 2 months in 2021), and over the past few weeks noticed the color was transferring onto my shirts! Sadly ruined 2 shirts before I actually noticed...

I wrote to the boutique where I originally bought the bag, and am hoping I can ship it out for replacement straps. I absolutely love this bag - I'd coveted Goyard since very early in my career and the Artois was my first real designer bag once student loans were paid off! While waiting to hear back from the boutique, I've been researching other work totes in case it can't be fixed or this issue keeps happening even with the new straps, but I just can't find anything else I'd be as excited about carrying!


----------



## Swanky

withsriracha said:


> I'd seen some of the prior discussion about color transfer with the St. Louis straps, and noted that Goyard had seemingly fixed the issue on a go-forward basis. I bought an Artois MM in fall 2017 and figured I was in the clear! I've carried it roughly 2-3x/week to work since then (and actually not at all in 2020 plus only 2 months in 2021), and over the past few weeks noticed the color was transferring onto my shirts! Sadly ruined 2 shirts before I actually noticed...
> 
> I wrote to the boutique where I originally bought the bag, and am hoping I can ship it out for replacement straps. I absolutely love this bag - I'd coveted Goyard since very early in my career and the Artois was my first real designer bag once student loans were paid off! While waiting to hear back from the boutique, I've been researching other work totes in case it can't be fixed or this issue keeps happening even with the new straps, but I just can't find anything else I'd be as excited about carrying!



The bag color rubbed off on clothes? What color?

I have a grey, a black, a green and a white and none have had any color transfer so I’m curious to hear!


----------



## withsriracha

Swanky said:


> The bag color rubbed off on clothes? What color?
> 
> I have a grey, a black, a green and a white and none have had any color transfer so I’m curious to hear!


It's a green bag and I (belatedly) found green rubbed along the shoulder area of 2 blouses, almost like paint you'd see on a car bumper after a collision. I'm glad to hear you haven't had any issues - gives me more hope this is a bit of a freak defect and I can still enjoy my bag once the straps are hopefully replaced!


----------



## tenshix

withsriracha said:


> It's a green bag and I (belatedly) found green rubbed along the shoulder area of 2 blouses, almost like paint you'd see on a car bumper after a collision. I'm glad to hear you haven't had any issues - gives me more hope this is a bit of a freak defect and I can still enjoy my bag once the straps are hopefully replaced!



Oh my I’m sorry about the color transfer from your straps! I have navy, green, and black and so far none have transferred on me so I wonder what happened with yours to make it do that.. I’ve even worn my bags in mild rain and super humid weather where I’m sweating (sorry gross) but luckily no color transfer. 

Please keep us updated on what they say, I hope you can get them replaced with ones that don’t color transfer anymore.


----------



## Swanky

withsriracha said:


> It's a green bag and I (belatedly) found green rubbed along the shoulder area of 2 blouses, almost like paint you'd see on a car bumper after a collision. I'm glad to hear you haven't had any issues - gives me more hope this is a bit of a freak defect and I can still enjoy my bag once the straps are hopefully replaced!



I’m sorry that happened! My green is my oldest bag and it’s been worn a lot, mostly outside to football games in hot, humid Texas! I hope you have great service! Definitely not common. 


tenshix said:


> Oh my I’m sorry about the color transfer from your straps! I have navy, green, and black and so far none have transferred on me so I wonder what happened with yours to make it do that.. I’ve even worn my bags in mild rain and super humid weather where I’m sweating (sorry gross) but luckily no color transfer.
> 
> Please keep us updated on what they say, I hope you can get them replaced with ones that don’t color transfer anymore.



Same!


----------



## withsriracha

Swanky said:


> I’m sorry that happened! My green is my oldest bag and it’s been worn a lot, mostly outside to football games in hot, humid Texas! I hope you have great service! Definitely not common.
> 
> 
> Same!



Argh - just venting a bit since I haven't gotten any real resolution since my previous posts. We don't have a Goyard boutique in Boston, so I'd made this purchase on a trip to SF...I started off trying to get in touch with the SF boutique both via phone and email. They have a pre-recorded message asking one to email with inquiries, but I'm going on 2 weeks without response to my outreach.

Finally gave up and filled out an After Sales Service form on the website and got an email back asking for photographs of the bag from all angles plus an original purchase receipt. ...Well, I've turned my entire house upside down and can't find my original receipt. Am going to be very very sad if I can't make my bag usable just because I lost the original receipt. I do have the credit card statement with the purchase, but not sure that gets me anywhere. 

Tried to email SF again to see if there's any way they can reproduce a receipt for me, and left a callback number for the NY boutique just for good measure. Fingers crossed, I guess...


----------



## yoshikitty

withsriracha said:


> Argh - just venting a bit since I haven't gotten any real resolution since my previous posts. We don't have a Goyard boutique in Boston, so I'd made this purchase on a trip to SF...I started off trying to get in touch with the SF boutique both via phone and email. They have a pre-recorded message asking one to email with inquiries, but I'm going on 2 weeks without response to my outreach.
> 
> Finally gave up and filled out an After Sales Service form on the website and got an email back asking for photographs of the bag from all angles plus an original purchase receipt. ...Well, I've turned my entire house upside down and can't find my original receipt. Am going to be very very sad if I can't make my bag usable just because I lost the original receipt. I do have the credit card statement with the purchase, but not sure that gets me anywhere.
> 
> Tried to email SF again to see if there's any way they can reproduce a receipt for me, and left a callback number for the NY boutique just for good measure. Fingers crossed, I guess...


Just send them the copy of the credit card statement and tell them you can't find the receipt anymore.
'common sense' tells me that they should accept but we never know. Fingers crossed. Please keep us informed.


----------



## withsriracha

yoshikitty said:


> Just send them the copy of the credit card statement and tell them you can't find the receipt anymore.
> 'common sense' tells me that they should accept but we never know. Fingers crossed. Please keep us informed.


Thanks!  I went ahead and gave it a try - hopefully it works, it would be really disappointing if not!

I appreciate the emotional support since none of my friends are into handbags and don't understand why this is setting me off-kilter! I've been looking at alternative work tote options, but all I want is a nice non-transferring Artois MM!!!


----------



## yoshikitty

withsriracha said:


> Thanks!  I went ahead and gave it a try - hopefully it works, it would be really disappointing if not!
> 
> I appreciate the emotional support since none of my friends are into handbags and don't understand why this is setting me off-kilter! I've been looking at alternative work tote options, but all I want is a nice non-transferring Artois MM!!!


Just like you, none of my friends/colleagues are into designer handbags, I can't talk with anyone or ask for opinion.  I am so pleased that I discovered this forum a few years ago.  We all need emotional support from the people with the same interest.


----------



## tartelove

Hi! I love my St Louis but there are already holes in the corners and the straps are cracking . Overall, it's just seen better days. But to be fair, I really used this bag - for work, travel, running errands.

I've heard that the quality now is not as good. Some mentioned the straps are thinner and not made the same as before.  Wanted to ask - is getting another St Louis still worth it? Or should I be looking at something else?


----------



## Swanky

I don't have any quality issues, I've heard the quality is better now.  My SA said they've changed the process for the SL handles.
It's not a workhorse bag though, it's not meant to carry laptops or anything heavy


----------



## earthygirl

I bought two earlier this year(from Chicago)  and my oldest St. Louis is five years old (purchased in Paris) I haven’t noticed any difference in the straps.


----------



## tartelove

earthygirl said:


> I bought two earlier this year(from Chicago)  and my oldest St. Louis is five years old (purchased in Paris) I haven’t noticed any difference in the straps.


Great to hear! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## annam

I just sent an after service request via their website. the handles on my 2016 SL GM melt and stick together. this weekend, it ruined a my favourite shirt!! Hoping it can be cleaned but I want the bag fixed. hopefully they will do it!!  thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## tenshix

withsriracha said:


> Argh - just venting a bit since I haven't gotten any real resolution since my previous posts. We don't have a Goyard boutique in Boston, so I'd made this purchase on a trip to SF...I started off trying to get in touch with the SF boutique both via phone and email. They have a pre-recorded message asking one to email with inquiries, but I'm going on 2 weeks without response to my outreach.
> 
> Finally gave up and filled out an After Sales Service form on the website and got an email back asking for photographs of the bag from all angles plus an original purchase receipt. ...Well, I've turned my entire house upside down and can't find my original receipt. Am going to be very very sad if I can't make my bag usable just because I lost the original receipt. I do have the credit card statement with the purchase, but not sure that gets me anywhere.
> 
> Tried to email SF again to see if there's any way they can reproduce a receipt for me, and left a callback number for the NY boutique just for good measure. Fingers crossed, I guess...


If you’re still trying to get a hold of someone from the SF boutique PM me!


----------



## tenshix

tartelove said:


> Hi! I love my St Louis but there are already holes in the corners and the straps are cracking . Overall, it's just seen better days. But to be fair, I really used this bag - for work, travel, running errands.
> 
> I've heard that the quality now is not as good. Some mentioned the straps are thinner and not made the same as before.  Wanted to ask - is getting another St Louis still worth it? Or should I be looking at something else?


If you want the same look but something thicker and a bit more sturdy I would get the Anjou for a bit more durability. But like @Swanky mentioned Goyard bags aren’t meant to hold heavy loads IMO, it puts too much stress on the straps.


----------



## tenshix

annam said:


> I just sent an after service request via their website. the handles on my 2016 SL GM melt and stick together. this weekend, it ruined a my favourite shirt!! Hoping it can be cleaned but I want the bag fixed. hopefully they will do it!!  thanks for all the info everyone.


Wow, how hot was the weather for you this weekend? This sounds crazy to me that it can melt and stick together. I truly hope they can fix it for you! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Swanky

annam said:


> I just sent an after service request via their website. the handles on my 2016 SL GM melt and stick together. this weekend, it ruined a my favourite shirt!! Hoping it can be cleaned but I want the bag fixed. hopefully they will do it!!  thanks for all the info everyone.



I hope they’re accommodating! 
The SL straps process has been changed so as not to “melt” my SA told me a couple of years ago.



tenshix said:


> If you want the same look but something thicker and a bit more sturdy I would get the Anjou for a bit more durability. But like @Swanky mentioned Goyard bags aren’t meant to hold heavy loads IMO, it puts too much stress on the straps.



I only said the St. Louis 
My Artois is much heartier and structured, it’s my travel bag, easily carries a laptop!


----------



## FreyaM

sparklywacky said:


> Haven’t seen a thread about this topic so I figured we should have a discussion about it.
> 
> How have your Goyard bags held up? Have you had any quality issues? Are you happy with Goyard’s repair service?


I’ve had the larger SL since April and mostly use it for travel - I’ve noticed a little wear on the handles already and heard they tend to crack quite quickly. That being said I’m careful with it in general, especially this one as it’s white. The corners and edges are fine, and the rest of the material is so sturdy you don’t have to worry about it so much.

Overall I think they a need a little more care when you’re using them but they’re so beautiful they’re worth it. The bag weighs nothing and fits everything! Plus if they’re well used and well loved they’re worth replacing when the time comes!


----------



## Swanky

FreyaM said:


> I’ve had the larger SL since April and mostly use it for travel - I’ve noticed a little wear on the handles already and heard they tend to crack quite quickly. That being said I’m careful with it in general, especially this one as it’s white. The corners and edges are fine, and the rest of the material is so sturdy you don’t have to worry about it so much.
> 
> Overall I think they a need a little more care when you’re using them but they’re so beautiful they’re worth it. The bag weighs nothing and fits everything! Plus if they’re well used and well loved they’re worth replacing when the time comes!



The SL is specifically for light items, not a travel bag.  They improved the handles a few years ago so with lightweight items carried there should be no issues.  My SA said it was designed to be a beach bag, not for travel.  The Artois is a great travel bag!


----------



## eab6287

Purchased a wallet/card case and keep it in my back pocket as I would with any other wallet. Unfortunately the piping/edging has frayed quite a bit (I’ve had it a few years now but the fraying started only a few months after purchase); it initially will pop up a little bit and if I don’t slice off the loose bit with an exacto knife or similar, the loose edge will then cause more and more of the edging to come off. At this point the wallet has quite a bit of missing edging.

I had asked at the NY store about a repair at one point and they offered to have it re-glazed but at a pretty high cost. Has this happened to anyone else? I’m worried that even if I pay to have the repair done, it’ll just continue happening again.


----------



## sparklywacky

eab6287 said:


> Purchased a wallet/card case and keep it in my back pocket as I would with any other wallet. Unfortunately the piping/edging has frayed quite a bit (I’ve had it a few years now but the fraying started only a few months after purchase); it initially will pop up a little bit and if I don’t slice off the loose bit with an exacto knife or similar, the loose edge will then cause more and more of the edging to come off. At this point the wallet has quite a bit of missing edging.
> 
> I had asked at the NY store about a repair at one point and they offered to have it re-glazed but at a pretty high cost. Has this happened to anyone else? I’m worried that even if I pay to have the repair done, it’ll just continue happening again.




I had a horrible experience at the NY Flagship store and I would never want to deal with them ever again. A friend of mine got her bag repaired through them and it took months to get the bag back and she wasn’t happy with the outcome of the repair.

However, if you really want to get your card case repaired, I say try it… but hopefully they won’t give you any headache. Although I would most likely just retire it and get a new one from a different brand. I highly recommend wallets and card cases by Prada - they are of excellent quality and very durable.


----------



## withsriracha

withsriracha said:


> Thanks!  I went ahead and gave it a try - hopefully it works, it would be really disappointing if not!
> 
> I appreciate the emotional support since none of my friends are into handbags and don't understand why this is setting me off-kilter! I've been looking at alternative work tote options, but all I want is a nice non-transferring Artois MM!!!



Continuing my moaning a a means of catharsis, after hearing nothing back from After Sales Service since Sept. 8, I texted the SA that helped me in SF (obtained his number though the kindness of @tenshix ). He told me to email services@goyard.com ...I did so on Sept. 28 and still no word! Just followed up with him via text again to see if the store can generate a purchase receipt for me in case that's the issue.

I'm bummed because I LOVE my Artois (as well as my mini Anjou which I've had no issues with), but feel like I'm in a holding pattern. If I can't get a repair on mine, do I shell out for a new bag knowing I might not be able to get it fixed if there are issues with that one down the road? It's been the absolute perfect work tote for me, and I haven't been able to find anything else on the market I even want, so have been shoving all my possessions into a too-small Longchamp Le Pliage since August...

Thanks as always for the venting opportunity!


----------



## tenshix

withsriracha said:


> Continuing my moaning a a means of catharsis, after hearing nothing back from After Sales Service since Sept. 8, I texted the SA that helped me in SF (obtained his number though the kindness of @tenshix ). He told me to email services@goyard.com ...I did so on Sept. 28 and still no word! Just followed up with him via text again to see if the store can generate a purchase receipt for me in case that's the issue.
> 
> I'm bummed because I LOVE my Artois (as well as my mini Anjou which I've had no issues with), but feel like I'm in a holding pattern. If I can't get a repair on mine, do I shell out for a new bag knowing I might not be able to get it fixed if there are issues with that one down the road? It's been the absolute perfect work tote for me, and I haven't been able to find anything else on the market I even want, so have been shoving all my possessions into a too-small Longchamp Le Pliage since August...
> 
> Thanks as always for the venting opportunity!


My mom’s old SL straps had recently melted off so I helped her with the servicing and ran into the same issues. Their customer service email is ridiculously slow to reply; I had to email them every week to try and get a response. In the end after 1 month of back and forth they finally sent me a form to sign and agree to pay shipping for but I clarified with the boutique SA that if I were to bring it in via the boutique there is no shipping costs. 

I was annoyed because the way I was originally told by the SA was to email services as if that was the only route for the bag to be serviced. I wasted more than a month with their services via email thinking that was my only option because I was made to believe I needed this form from them prior to even bringing it into the boutique, which was not the case. 

For anyone looking to service their bag/item this is my suggestion:

- If you are near a Goyard boutique, bring it in and ask for the repair manager.
- If not near a boutique, send an email with all the photos of the damages + photos of the entire bag/item from the front and back so they can see what model you have. Tell them when and where you purchased the item from and if you have the receipt, attach a copy in the email also. Also very important to include your Full name, phone number, email, shipping address in the same email so they have all the info they need to generate the form with less back and forth. They take an approximate 1-2 weeks to reply to one email so best get all the details sorted in ONE email that you can keep blasting them with until you get your repair form. After you sign the repair form they generate a shipping label for you to send out your bag for repair.
- Expect long lead times on the repair. I was quoted 2 months to replace the melted straps.

The repair manager in SF told me he couldn’t find the purchase under my mom’s profile but I don’t know if they can aggregate all purchases from around the world. He told me if she can locate the receipt or bank statement they would be able to waive the strap replacement fee (I assume since they know this is a production issue and not customer’s fault) but if she can’t then it will be $280 + taxes. The bag is quite old and she makes so many purchases to bother trying to look for every single receipt (she doesn’t even remember where she bought this one from) so we’ll likely just pay the repair fee. 

TLDR; keep trying to email them but make sure you have all the details in that one email so all they have left to do is to generate the form for you to sign and send a shipping label to. Good luck!


----------



## Bpick

withsriracha said:


> Continuing my moaning a a means of catharsis, after hearing nothing back from After Sales Service since Sept. 8, I texted the SA that helped me in SF (obtained his number though the kindness of @tenshix ). He told me to email services@goyard.com ...I did so on Sept. 28 and still no word! Just followed up with him via text again to see if the store can generate a purchase receipt for me in case that's the issue.
> 
> I'm bummed because I LOVE my Artois (as well as my mini Anjou which I've had no issues with), but feel like I'm in a holding pattern. If I can't get a repair on mine, do I shell out for a new bag knowing I might not be able to get it fixed if there are issues with that one down the road? It's been the absolute perfect work tote for me, and I haven't been able to find anything else on the market I even want, so have been shoving all my possessions into a too-small Longchamp Le Pliage since August...
> 
> Thanks as always for the venting opportunity!





withsriracha said:


> Continuing my moaning a a means of catharsis, after hearing nothing back from After Sales Service since Sept. 8, I texted the SA that helped me in SF (obtained his number though the kindness of @tenshix ). He told me to email services@goyard.com ...I did so on Sept. 28 and still no word! Just followed up with him via text again to see if the store can generate a purchase receipt for me in case that's the issue.
> 
> I'm bummed because I LOVE my Artois (as well as my mini Anjou which I've had no issues with), but feel like I'm in a holding pattern. If I can't get a repair on mine, do I shell out for a new bag knowing I might not be able to get it fixed if there are issues with that one down the road? It's been the absolute perfect work tote for me, and I haven't been able to find anything else on the market I even want, so have been shoving all my possessions into a too-small Longchamp Le Pliage since August...
> 
> Thanks as always for the venting opportunity!


If you don’t mind the cost, I would literally call them direct. You would have to wait until the evening as there is about a 7 hour time difference, but sometimes going straight to the source directly gets things done faster. Good luck.


----------



## withsriracha

tenshix said:


> My mom’s old SL straps had recently melted off so I helped her with the servicing and ran into the same issues. Their customer service email is ridiculously slow to reply; I had to email them every week to try and get a response. In the end after 1 month of back and forth they finally sent me a form to sign and agree to pay shipping for but I clarified with the boutique SA that if I were to bring it in via the boutique there is no shipping costs.
> 
> I was annoyed because the way I was originally told by the SA was to email services as if that was the only route for the bag to be serviced. I wasted more than a month with their services via email thinking that was my only option because I was made to believe I needed this form from them prior to even bringing it into the boutique, which was not the case.
> 
> For anyone looking to service their bag/item this is my suggestion:
> 
> - If you are near a Goyard boutique, bring it in and ask for the repair manager.
> - If not near a boutique, send an email with all the photos of the damages + photos of the entire bag/item from the front and back so they can see what model you have. Tell them when and where you purchased the item from and if you have the receipt, attach a copy in the email also. Also very important to include your Full name, phone number, email, shipping address in the same email so they have all the info they need to generate the form with less back and forth. They take an approximate 1-2 weeks to reply to one email so best get all the details sorted in ONE email that you can keep blasting them with until you get your repair form. After you sign the repair form they generate a shipping label for you to send out your bag for repair.
> - Expect long lead times on the repair. I was quoted 2 months to replace the melted straps.
> 
> The repair manager in SF told me he couldn’t find the purchase under my mom’s profile but I don’t know if they can aggregate all purchases from around the world. He told me if she can locate the receipt or bank statement they would be able to waive the strap replacement fee (I assume since they know this is a production issue and not customer’s fault) but if she can’t then it will be $280 + taxes. The bag is quite old and she makes so many purchases to bother trying to look for every single receipt (she doesn’t even remember where she bought this one from) so we’ll likely just pay the repair fee.
> 
> TLDR; keep trying to email them but make sure you have all the details in that one email so all they have left to do is to generate the form for you to sign and send a shipping label to. Good luck!


Thank you again for the encouragement! I guess I didn't think persistence would pay off, but glad to hear that it did for you and will try the approach of just emailing many times. Honestly I'd pay the repair fee if I had to...it's cheaper than a new bag! I'd assumed that the lack of receipt was the issue as I'd had to get a Necessaire with a faulty zipper repaired this time last year and the process was comparatively a breeze - wouldn't say it was the MOST consumer-friendly, but I was able to speak to someone on the phone in the SF boutique where I bought the item and then got a response from Goyard Corporate after a few business days and the free repair turned around in a reasonable amount of time.



Bpick said:


> If you don’t mind the cost, I would literally call them direct. You would have to wait until the evening as there is about a 7 hour time difference, but sometimes going straight to the source directly gets things done faster. Good luck.



My Google skills might be faulty, but I hadn't been able to find any helpful phone numbers for either US Corporate or Paris! When I had the issue with the Necessaire, I was at least able to get through to someone at the boutique easily, but that seems to no longer be the case.


----------



## tenshix

withsriracha said:


> Thank you again for the encouragement! I guess I didn't think persistence would pay off, but glad to hear that it did for you and will try the approach of just emailing many times. Honestly I'd pay the repair fee if I had to...it's cheaper than a new bag! I'd assumed that the lack of receipt was the issue as I'd had to get a Necessaire with a faulty zipper repaired this time last year and the process was comparatively a breeze - wouldn't say it was the MOST consumer-friendly, but I was able to speak to someone on the phone in the SF boutique where I bought the item and then got a response from Goyard Corporate after a few business days and the free repair turned around in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> My Google skills might be faulty, but I hadn't been able to find any helpful phone numbers for either US Corporate or Paris! When I had the issue with the Necessaire, I was at least able to get through to someone at the boutique easily, but that seems to no longer be the case.


I was told by repair manager in SF that all the repairs for the US is done in NYC. If they still do not reply to your emails perhaps try calling the Goyard NYC boutique. But regardless you will still have to obtain the form via email for them to generate a shipping label for you after you sign the form.


----------



## HueSF

I'm thinking to get my Boheme personalized with stripes and initials. Has anyone had quality issues with the paint peeling off or chipping?


----------



## Swanky

HueSF said:


> I'm thinking to get my Boheme personalized with stripes and initials. Has anyone had quality issues with the paint peeling off or chipping?


I have a monogrammed Artois, no issues.


----------

